# Packable solar for those odd moments of winter sunshine



## SquirrellCook (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes we all know the issues with solar and the winter.  My plan for Murky was to have so many panels, in the hope some may be absorbed.  Overcast and still bright I get about 10% of the rated output.  Obviously the low angle of the sun doesn't help.
Some people seem to be doing well with tiltable setups.  I don't want to rework the roof, so another option was needed.
Panels on the ground are good as long as others respect them and the connecting cable.  Still big lumps to pack away.
I saw these back packable panels I thought I'd give them a try.  So far as back packable, fine if that's all your carrying.  These are heavy and I think you'd need to be as fit as a Commando to carry them and your other kit.
My idea was to hang them from the gutter strip.
They need a little rewiring as they do come with a solar controller, but that was only fit for the bin.  I've used a 100/15 victron mppt as it can be networked with my existing victron mppt.  I still need to sort out some rugged plugs and sockets for real world use, as this lash up was for testing.  I did see 63 Watts as registered by the mppt, but then the sun hid behind some clouds to annoy me.  Hopefully I be able to get some better results soon.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 23, 2021)

Where did you buy?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 23, 2021)

No recommendations yet as I like to try before I lie.  (truth doesn't rhyme)

ebay  Item: 384105668800


----------



## r4dent (Nov 23, 2021)

Hadn't though about it before but .......

If the sun's elevation is less than 45 degrees then vertical mounting is more efficient than horizontal.
This means that most of the time in the UK we should mount solar on the side not the top (easier to clean as well).

Maybe time for a redesign.


----------



## xsilvergs (Nov 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Yes we all know the issues with solar and the winter.  My plan for Murky was to have so many panels, in the hope some may be absorbed.  Overcast and still bright I get about 10% of the rated output.  Obviously the low angle of the sun doesn't help.
> Some people seem to be doing well with tiltable setups.  I don't want to rework the roof, so another option was needed.
> Panels on the ground are good as long as others respect them and the connecting cable.  Still big lumps to pack away.
> I saw these back packable panels I thought I'd give them a try.  So far as back packable, fine if that's all your carrying.  These are heavy and I think you'd need to be as fit as a Commando to carry them and your other kit.
> ...


I suggested mounting panels to the sides some time ago but at least one replied telling me it would look ugly. I guess they are living in the dark right now.

I think it looks fine on Murky.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 24, 2021)

Great minds, init.
Having a bout of panel envy, watching Jeff, Jeff, Jeff, get his up. That sounds wrong. Erecting ? Not much better.
Actuating . That shouldn’t offend anyone. I know I needed more. Counted  my pennies, realising Exwindsurfer’s skills exceeded mine. So his set up was out of the question. I’ve done something similar to you.
A 120w panel on a long lead, like Molly3 has. Only to be used when safe from sticky finger aren’t about. Has it’s own storage space directly under the bed.
Fingers crossed this is enough, ‘cos there ain’t room, either in or outside the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2021)

Could one of those satellite domes not be modified to turn a panel.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Could one of those satellite domes not be modified to turn a panel.


If I couldn’t copy Exwindsurfer’s. What chance would I have doing that?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2021)

Trotter said:


> If I couldn’t copy Exwindsurfer’s. What chance would I have doing that?


Where theres a will theres a way.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Where theres a will theres a way.


With Del it would probably be his last will and testament


----------



## Trotter (Nov 24, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> With Del it would probably be his last will and testament


Amazing, twice on the same thread.
GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE 

My installation is now complete. And after days of bright sunshine, ending yesterday, I can confirm,100% of nowt is nowt..
Unless of course I’ve messed up somewhere.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm still waiting for a bright lunch time, I've given up on a bright future


----------



## Trotter (Nov 24, 2021)

Sunny side up?


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 24, 2021)

It should work very well at this time of year IF you can get line of sight to the sun on your panels. While I was in the Peak District last week I don’t think I was getting an hour a day on nice days. Didn’t see a sunrise or sunset all week either. The one problem with hills


----------



## clarkpeacock (Nov 24, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Hadn't though about it before but .......
> 
> If the sun's elevation is less than 45 degrees then vertical mounting is more efficient than horizontal.
> This means that most of the time in the UK we should mount solar on the side not the top (easier to clean as well).
> ...


My completely off grid house system is producing great charge from 6 X 260 watt panels mounted vertically on the fence plus 3 X 310 watt panels mounted on the roof. Had some very clear bright days last week giving a a max 24 amps from the 2s3p fence array (as much as seen any time during the summer) plus another  20 amps from the 3s roof array. Only a few short hours this time of year of course, but still haven't had to use the generator yet since last last March.

Running 8 X 390ah batteries via 2 X 30a solar controllers and  3KVA inverter

Bit big for the average motorhome, but I think proves the point that vertically mounted works well in the winter


----------



## r4dent (Nov 24, 2021)

clarkpeacock said:


> My completely off grid house system is producing great charge from 6 X 260 watt panels mounted vertically on the fence plus 3 X 310 watt panels mounted on the roof. Had some very clear bright days last week giving a a max 24 amps from the 2s3p fence array (as much as seen any time during the summer) plus another  20 amps from the 3s roof array.



The amperage is just a measure of the rate you get at a point in time.
The  significant figure is how many watthours you are getting each day. 
Can you monitor this?


----------



## clarkpeacock (Nov 24, 2021)

r4dent said:


> The amperage is just a measure of the rate you get at a point in time.
> The  significant figure is how many watthours you are getting each day.
> Can you monitor this?


According to the epever ebox, 28.94kwh generated over the last month, but that is only plugged into the roof array charge controller so doesn't include input from the fence array. 

I guess the real test is living here full time with the usual requirements of lights, TV, washing machine, coffee maker (most important!), vacuum, pc for home working, device charging and general day to day stuff with no grid supply. So far battery bank has not needed anything but solar to maintain over 25v resting since March when I upgraded the old 12v system and added the panels on the fence . Looks like the next week or so will be needing some generator assistance though. 

Hopefully helps to demonstrate the OPs thoughts regarding vertical mounting does work


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 24, 2021)

clarkpeacock said:


> According to the epever ebox, 28.94kwh generated over the last month, but that is only plugged into the roof array charge controller so doesn't include input from the fence array.
> 
> I guess the real test is living here full time with the usual requirements of lights, TV, washing machine, coffee maker (most important!), vacuum, pc for home working, device charging and general day to day stuff with no grid supply. So far battery bank has not needed anything but solar to maintain over 25v resting since March when I upgraded the old 12v system and added the panels on the fence . Looks like the next week or so will be needing some generator assistance though.
> 
> Hopefully helps to demonstrate the OPs thoughts regarding vertical mounting does work



I think it's great, and I'd love to be doing the same. But, 30 kWh in a month? £6 ish in the cost of normal electric makes yours really expensive... A petrol generator? 2 gallons maybe? 

Just puts it into perspective...


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2021)

If you live in a semi detached with floorboards knock a hole through and connect to their ring main and connect to your fuse box, I was told this by a chap at the pub.


----------



## clarkpeacock (Nov 24, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I think it's great, and I'd love to be doing the same. But, 30 kWh in a month? £6 ish in the cost of normal electric makes yours really expensive... A petrol generator? 2 gallons maybe?
> 
> Just puts it into perspective...


I think you misunderstood. This is entirely solar power as we are off grid with no possibility of mains connection. Mind you, the solar set up set me back a bit, so it certainly isn't a cheap way of reducing your carbon footprint 

The diesel generator is just used to add a bit of charge on dull short winter days (and bizarrely to charge my son's electric Renault Zoe when he comes to visit!)

Getting a bit off topic about vertical solar panels now


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 24, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I think it's great, and I'd love to be doing the same. But, 30 kWh in a month? £6 ish in the cost of normal electric makes yours really expensive... A petrol generator? 2 gallons maybe?
> 
> Just puts it into perspective...


And this makes a really good point, not only is it the physical cost to produce a small amount of electricity. It’s the environmental impact of producing said equipment. In remote locations or mobile living you have to accept the costs of power.  Just imagine if governments were this stupid. At least we are all looked after by people with real world experience and taught by people who had real jobs in industry before they took up teaching.  Just a thought.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 25, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> And this makes a really good point, not only is it the physical cost to produce a small amount of electricity. It’s the environmental impact of producing said equipment. In remote locations or mobile living you have to accept the costs of power.  Just imagine if governments were this stupid. At least we are all looked after by people with real world experience and taught by people who had real jobs in industry before they took up teaching.  Just a thought.



Whilst I agree with what you are saying, the reality is that we produce far more products which have a much more negative affect on the environment for our leisure/pleasure - cars that do 200mph, Chelsea tractors even motorhomes and people willingly spend their money on these if they can afford it. (As would I if I had the money!).

So if somebody chooses to spend a lot of money to live off grid and be self sufficient, who are we to question? Once the money is laid out for such a system it is a duty to get as much back from it as possible. A Ferrari will never give anything back environmentally.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Whilst I agree with what you are saying, the reality is that we produce far more products which have a much more negative affect on the environment for our leisure/pleasure - cars that do 200mph, Chelsea tractors even motorhomes and people willingly spend their money on these if they can afford it. (As would I if I had the money!).
> 
> So if somebody chooses to spend a lot of money to live off grid and be self sufficient, who are we to question? Once the money is laid out for such a system it is a duty to get as much back from it as possible. A Ferrari will never give anything back environmentally.


Just when i was going to send you one for xmas, ok order canceled, rust old van on its way.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> My installation is now complete. And after days of bright sunshine, ending yesterday, I can confirm,100% of nowt is nowt..
> Unless of course I’ve messed up somewhere.


Amazing what a bit of sunshine can do. 86w coming from the new panel. The main tilting panels on the roof were only giving 10ish, in almost full shade.  I’m happy with that, although I don’t really understand how it works. Perhaps ignorance is bliss.
My solar panels are now matching the battery bank. Almost


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Amazing what a bit of sunshine can do. 86w coming from the new panel. The main tilting panels on the roof were only giving 10ish, in almost full shade.  I’m happy with that, although I don’t really understand how it works. Perhaps ignorance is bliss.
> My solar panels are now matching the battery bank. Almost


Del move the van, shade is no good lol


----------



## Trotter (Nov 25, 2021)

It’s on the drive mate. Stuck at home . Great place to visit. Living here is something else. Planning a getaway asap


----------



## Trotter (Nov 25, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Del move the van, shade is no good


----------



## SquirrellCook (Nov 25, 2021)

Yes sun today and my folding panels are hanging around again.  I did see 6.2 amps with a heavy load on the habitation batteries.  The BVM shows the additional charge, but networking the MPPT's doesn't show an improved network power.  A bit of playing required I suspect.  So yes it works!  Going to buy another along with a pack of small Anderson plugs and sockets.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 25, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Yes sun today and my folding panels are hanging around again.  I did see 6.2 amps with a heavy load on the habitation batteries.  The BVM shows the additional charge, but networking the MPPT's doesn't show an improved network power.  A bit of playing required I suspect.  So yes it works!  Going to buy another along with a pack of small Anderson plugs and sockets.


Init great when a plan comes together.  A very rare occasion for me


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 25, 2021)

Bring me sunshine.


----------



## Trotter (Nov 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Bring me sunshine.  View attachment 103775


BBC Christmas faire. Hope it includes the Burly Chassis one where she looses her shoe on the steps

Yes I’ve gone off topic. But Trev did first. Nar, nar, n, nar, na.


----------



## chipsandsmash (Dec 24, 2021)

Great idea to hang it from the awning rail. Weve got a panel very like this and also a smaller one. Hmm, must look at making something to hang it up like you have. Ours would be used to charge a 1000w power station or a 500w and I know the 500w will charge up completely in a day in summer when the smaller panel is propped against the hedge...
I suppose a series of props fixed on behind could allow for adjusting the tilt.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 24, 2021)

chipsandsmash said:


> Great idea to hang it from the awning rail. Weve got a panel very like this and also a smaller one. Hmm, must look at making something to hang it up like you have. Ours would be used to charge a 1000w power station or a 500w and I know the 500w will charge up completely in a day in summer when the smaller panel is propped against the hedge...
> I suppose a series of props fixed on behind could allow for adjusting the tilt.


We have 600 watts on the roof, this is to boost the off days or help with a low sun early or late in the season.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 25, 2021)

Fear not the sun is on it's way back ,


----------



## Trotter (Dec 25, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Fear not the sun is on it's way back ,


And he’ll have his hat on. Hip, hip, hooray!


----------



## big tom (Dec 26, 2021)

Trotter said:


> If I couldn’t copy Exwindsurfer’s. What chance would I have doing that?


Aluminum frame for the solar panels. Welded to the aluminum pole. The lever just screws into the pole. When tilted it is secured to the side using the same fixing plate as the seat belt


----------



## Trotter (Dec 26, 2021)

big tom said:


> Aluminum frame for the solar panels. Welded to the aluminum pole. The lever just screws into the pole. When tilted it is secured to the side using the same fixing plate as the seat belt
> View attachment 104524


I think we would need more details, please


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 26, 2021)

Looks more like sole, rather than additional.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 27, 2021)

In Finland it’s the norm to hang panels on the sides of the houses. 
I have two way tilting roof panels on my van which has proven perfectly adequate but only when I actually need to raise them which isn’t that often.

Then there’s this four way tilt plus one permanently on the side …


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 30, 2021)

Here's my packable 2x100w solar panels, they're 3mm thick and l fold them together for storage, they take up very little space in the wardrobe strapped to the side and can put outside the van in under 2 minutes, wiring is a bit heath Robinson that's on my to do list.


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 30, 2021)

Here they are packed


----------



## Trotter (Dec 30, 2021)

martinmartin said:


> Here's my packable 2x100w solar panels, they're 3mm thick and l fold them together for storage, they take up very little space in the wardrobe strapped to the side and can put outside the van in under 2 minutes, wiring is a bit heath Robinson that's on my to do list. View attachment 104628


Great idea. Mine lives under the bed. Here at Goosnaugh, with the little bit of sunshine we have had, it works well. Propped up against the rear wheel.


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 30, 2021)

Vertical is definitely the way to go for low level sunshine.


----------

